# 15 Spectacular Lightning Images



## Desecrated (Nov 7, 2007)

15 Spectacular Lightning Images


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 7, 2007)

SICK! I love lightning and sky pics.


----------



## El Caco (Nov 7, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## playstopause (Nov 7, 2007)

Great thread D.


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Nov 8, 2007)

How the heck do you even shoot lightning? Just use ridiculously long exposure time and wait? Or have your shutter finger ready and hope you get lucky?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 8, 2007)

I think there's some sort of light sensitive trigger mechanism that opens the shutter as soon as the light reaches above a certain threshold.


I think.


----------



## Awakened Sleeper (Nov 8, 2007)

Cool! I dig the daytime pic, it's so unlike the others.


----------



## Apophis (Nov 8, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 8, 2007)

I love watching lightning. The odd thing is it might be the deadliest thing in nature.  It's cool to look at from a distance though.


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 8, 2007)

Awesome thread! Did anyone else download the free copy of Portrait Professional from the link on there? Cool stuff!


----------



## playstopause (Nov 8, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I think there's some sort of light sensitive trigger mechanism that opens the shutter as soon as the light reaches above a certain threshold.
> 
> 
> I think.



You're right  You need a camera that can be set to "Bulb".

How to Capture lighting, A mini how to :

http://digital-photography-school.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5401&highlight=lightning


----------



## Leon (Nov 8, 2007)

given the opportunity, i'd study lightning


----------



## Azyiu (Nov 9, 2007)

Very cool stuff


----------



## nikki_malicious (Nov 20, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> I love watching lightning. The odd thing is it might be the deadliest thing in nature.  It's cool to look at from a distance though.





haha ditto


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Nov 21, 2007)

I've heard that lightning is the same type of electricity that is produced as static electric shock (like when you build up static electricity sitting on carpet and shock your friends) - just on a LARGER scale


----------



## Groff (Nov 21, 2007)

7StringofAblicK said:


> I've heard that lightning is the same type of electricity that is produced as static electric shock (like when you build up static electricity sitting on carpet and shock your friends) - just on a LARGER scale



Yeah, perhaps a few more amps and volts. 

I love the pics!


----------



## Shawn (Nov 22, 2007)

Lightning pics are awesome.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 13, 2007)




----------

